# Strange experience after listening to Blechacz playing Chopin preludes



## cna (Nov 9, 2015)

I listened to a half of Rafal Blechacz's recording of Chopin's Preludes on Youtube yesterday evening. I also listened to other music after that for an hour or two. I went to sleep and woke up in the middle of night and then some melodies from Chopin's preludes were kept playing in my head till I fell asleep after two hours. The sound was very clear. It was a rather pleasant experience. Has anyone experienced such thing?


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I get this all the time, particularly since i got into classical.

I woke up last night to Benjamin Brittens Serenade for tenor, horn and strings but it can be anything.

Wonderful isnt it, makes you wonder what the brain gets up to when we are dozing away!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

That's nice. I always have something musical going on in my head, usually the music I've been listening to the most.

One of my most wondrous experiences with music is a different one. I was listening to music in bed with headphones, then I fell asleep and later I gently woke up while the music was still playing. I think it were specific, relatively high pitched sounds that woke me up. So the body was in the most relaxed state possible while the mind was waking up, slowly realizing what's going on. Nothing but the sounds entering your brain. That mental state, somewhere between sleeping and being fully awake, caused an unforgettable moment.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

My mind is always playing music in the background during my conscious hours. When I'm dreaming I don't pay enough attention to notice if there's 'mental music' or not.


----------

